
Why Small Teams Win and Bigger Ones Fail - juanito
https://uxplanet.org/why-small-teams-win-and-bigger-ones-fail-304cb9e43a42
======
itronitron
It takes motivated managers to coordinate larger structures such as groups and
divisions toward a common goal. I have some concerns that the focus on small
teams just reflects the fact that so few people know how to connect small
teams together into groups or within a larger organization.

